# [solved] Kernel Parameter Problem

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, ich habe in der "Kernel Boot Command-Line Parameter Reference" gelesen das man optionen für module die nicht als modul sondern direkt in den Kernel compiliert werden so "8139too.irq=14" als als Parameter in die /boot/grub/menu.lst schreibt. Leider funktioniert die sache nicht so wie es soll...

dmesg:

```
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 noapic nolapic acpi=off 8139too.irq=14 ohci_hcd.irq=11

Unknown boot option `8139too.irq=14': ignoring

Unknown boot option `ohci_hcd.irq=11': ignoring

```

Was ist falsch an den Parameter bzw. wie ist die richtige syntax?

Grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Fri Mar 27, 2009 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Liegt wohl daran, dass es keinen irq Parameter für die beiden Module gibt.Last edited by 69719 on Thu Mar 26, 2009 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drakesoft

Ich bin gerade am verzweifeln ... wo finde ich eine manual page oder dokumentation für kernel module?

----------

## Inte

modinfo <MODULNAME>

----------

## drakesoft

danke

----------

